# Need help deciding on color for new 330i ZHP



## m330 (Jun 20, 2003)

I need help deciding on color for new 330i ZHP... Based on these two colors alone, which would you choose?

Thanks!!


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

m330 said:


> I need help deciding on color for new 330i ZHP... Based on these two colors alone, which would you choose?
> 
> Thanks!!


none of the above!..The white is a :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: to keep clean and looks too plain. The black shows all scratches,stoneshots etc and age with time. Only looks good at night. I have/had these colors before and wouldnt do it again! ..my 2 cents


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

m330 said:


> I need help deciding on color for new 330i ZHP... Based on these two colors alone, which would you choose?
> 
> Thanks!!


Black is always classic. My ZHP is Oriental Blue and I love it as much as black. In certain light it looks black, in other light it's a beautiful deep metallic blue.










White is white. IMHO is bland and doesn't do the car justice.

This is only my opinion.

Chip


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

SilberGrau or bust. White is too plain, black is a pain.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Mystic mystic mystic.



SteveH


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

Black/Black/Silver, if you can stand the pain, it will look sharp. How about either black leather or alcantara plus silver cube with the white exterior. You'll have one of very few white ZHPs with and nice techy, high contrast edge to your color scheme that you don't get with a light color of leather. I think this approach is really in harmony with the ZHP's aggressive nature.
Regarding the alcantara, I think it's well documented that it exceeded most of our expectations as an interior material. I love mine. If you don't HAVE to have leather it's pretty cool.


----------



## modrant (Jul 9, 2003)

White :thumbdwn: Black is lotsa work but when it looks right it's awesome.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Personally, I like the white exterior on the ZHP because it offers better contrast and you will see the lines and curves much better. Black is also ok, but you don't have that contrast and a regular 3 series and a ZHP will look the same from a distance. Not so if they were both white.

Any way, both are classic colors, and it is just personal preference.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Black over white anyday. If your going with leather get natural brown, it goes amazingly well with Black


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

It depends. Are you a detail nut? If you want your car to look great all the time and you choose black, you have to either a) wash it constantly; or b) put it in a sealed display case with an air filter. If you want your car to look mostly great with much less effort, choose white.

My e46 was black. It was beautiful, but it took a ton of care. I would pull out of my garage, see the dust on the paint when the sun hit the hood, pull back in the garage, dust it and speed shine it. The e36 is white. Not only does dust and light dirt not show, it hides defects. The hood was touched up (poorly) - it took me three trips to look at the car to find the touch up spots. I kept looking b/c I knew a car with 30k miles on it had to have defects somewhere, but nobody yet has noticed them unless I point them out.

Sometimes I miss the constant detailing, but mostly I feel like I am on vacation. Having said all of that, I voted for black.


----------



## bunkxman (Dec 18, 2002)

eksath said:


> ..The white is a :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: to keep clean


white is actually the easiest to keep clean. i can go on months without washing and it would still look clean...not that i would do that on my e46.


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

I voted Jet Black with black leather just because I think Alpine White with sand leather will look funny with ZHP package (you get black A, B and C pillars and anthracite headliner). Now, if you had a choice of Alpine White with Alcantara interior (black or silver cube), then I would have chosen that over Jet Black/any interior. :thumbup: Of course, I wouldn't choose either color combo for personal use...have Ti Silver with Alcantara interior arriving at VPC today!


----------



## ItchyNScratchy (Jul 9, 2003)

Black is the best one, i am thinking about trading in for the jet black ZHP as well.
Pain to keep clean but the work pays off.


PS i got a t. silver cuz i had 3 bmw in black and didnt want to clean it as much....but next bimmer will definitely be black!!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd go with Mystic Blue (because it's new and intriguing  ) or Imola Red (because it's Imola... :bigpimp: )


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

Black is very practical if you own a car wash and employ a pack of detail rats. Otherwise I would avoid it.

I like Alpine White. You must like it too or it wouldn't be on the ballot. I like Sand too, but putting it together with AW on a car like the ZHP is just so WRONG. I'm getting Sand 'ette on my 325i. A white ZHP needs a very stark contrast. Something like black Alcantara.

I see the ZHP as a very serious car. Getting enamel paint and black synthetic interior is a very no-nonsense setup for a no-nonsense car. Getting leather, especially in a color like Sand is just plain silly.

AW with Alcantara!


----------



## Jumbo_Pilot (Jul 3, 2003)

I voted for black because it's a close to the Orient Blue.. 

The Dark car will look very sweet when clean nice lines, elegant even..

My OB zhp is now awaiting shipment.

So excited.Can't Wait


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Cal said:


> Personally, I like the white exterior on the ZHP because it offers better contrast and you will see the lines and curves much better. Black is also ok, but you don't have that contrast and a regular 3 series and a ZHP will look the same from a distance. Not so if they were both white.
> 
> Any way, both are classic colors, and it is just personal preference.


Exactly my thoughts. It's all a game of contrast. I LOVE black, but on the ZHP, given those two choices, it's white. A no brainer for me.

That is why my top three colors for the ZHP are Silver (either Ti or SG), white, or red.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Ehem, ehem... :eeps:


----------



## 2b9m3w (Mar 30, 2003)

I've had black cars. They look great, but the dust shows up even as you are drying after a wash! Definitely high maintenance.

White seems pretty plain, but easier to keep clean.

How about something different? I think you may be able to special order a euro paint if you talk to your dealer. Purple maybe ?


----------



## jerrykdc (May 6, 2003)

Click the Quick Reply icon in any post above to activate quick reply!


----------

